# VST Plugins and audio samples: choose wisely!



## JMAA (Mar 30, 2010)

So, I was trying to collect around some VST plugins to aid me in making music in FL Studio just like Charlie Clouser does on Logic Pro for Mac. But I can't think right now on what I need exactly.
So, any recommendations on VST's and audio samples/loops around to achieve that?


----------



## Luchs (Mar 31, 2010)

This heavily depends on the amont of money you're willing to spend. In terms of audio processing, FL comes with pretty much everything you need, so I certainly wouldn't recommend you to bother investing into any effect processors or external sequencers.

What you'll find lacking for this type of music are the instrument/samples, though. Especially in the orchestral and ethnic percusson range.

I'm not aware of any package which combines those in a dedicated way; what might come close to it is the Quantum Leap RA library from EastWest. I don't own it myself, though, so you might want to listen to the demos; or possibly browse their page for other packages which might suit your needs.

If you're on a rather low budget, then your best starter option would be to get the Soundfont player plugin for FL (their own one is simple, inexpensive, and working well), and help yourself with thousands of free samples and instruments (in various quality, from 'awesome!' to 'bleh') from pages like Hammersound or HomeMusician. And, if you're willing to put your works under a CC license, you'll find a lot of high quality effect samples (and drum loops) on FreeSound.

Regards,

Luchs


----------



## JMAA (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks. I stumpled upon this thing, which is some soundfont for gregorian chants:
http://soundfonts.homemusician.net/ethnic_soundfonts/2551-male.html
That reminds me of Paul Gorman or Garry Schyman from Dante's Inferno. Whatever, I have still to try it.


----------

